# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Wat een goede houding voor je doet! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat een goede houding voor je doet* 

Een goede houding kan op verschillende manieren bijdragen aan een betere gezondheid. Met een goede houding zie je er niet alleen beter en slanker uit, kom je zelfverzekerd over, maar het houdt je ook gezond.

Een goede houding is niet alleen van belang als je zit of staat maar ook als je in beweging bent.
*
Slechte houding?*

Een slechte houding uit zich in: afhangende schouders, billen te veel naar achteren, buik te veel naar voren, te holle onderrug, gekromde bovenrug.

Oorzaken voor een slechte houding kunnen ziekten en blessures zijn, maar ook slechte spierspanning, emotionele stress, een zittend leven. Ook slecht schoeisel en hoge hakken kunnen ertoe bijdragen. 
*
Wat zijn de gevolgen*

Je houding is van belang om je lichaam te dragen en in balans te houden. Als er ergens een kinkje in de kabel komt, moet dat op een andere plaats opgevangen worden. Dat kan op den duur leiden tot pijn en op de lange duur tot kwalen (beschadigingen slijtage van de ruggenwervels, afname van longcapaciteit, enz.)

*Wat kun je doen?*

Er zijn verschillende dingen die je kan doen om je houding te verbeteren. Hou er wel rekening mee dat het afleren van slechte houding tijd en moeite kost. 

*Yoga, pilates*

Yoga en pilates zijn in het bijzonder geschikt om aan een goede houding te werken. Spieren worden erdoor versterkt, het houdt je lichaam soepel, terwijl je ook leert te ontspannen.

Heb je het idee dat je het niet zelf zal lukken, dan kun je ook de hulp van een fysiotherapeut inroepen. 

*Goede stoel, bed*

Zorg dat je werkplek over een goede stoel beschikt, waarvan de hoogte goed is en die goede steun in de rug biedt. Ook het bed zou een goede matras moeten hebben. Dikke of veel kussens doen je ruggenwervels geen goed.
*
Word je bewust*
De beste manier om je houding te verbeteren is om je bewust te worden van houding. Hoe sta je als je moet wachten, hoe zit je als je schrijft, of als je achter je computer zit. Zit je met kromme rug, buig je te ver naar voren, enz. 

*Train je spieren*

Lichaamsbeweging en spiertraining verbeteren je houding. In elkaar gezakte houding is vaak te wijten aan zwakke spieren.

*Positie van je hoofd*

Ben je begonnen met trainen van je spieren, bekijk dan eens hoe je je hoofd houdt? Heel vaak wordt het hoofd tever naar voren gebogen waardoor er extra druk op de nekspieren ontstaat. Het hoofd hoort recht op de nek te staan. Je zult je langer voelen, en als je eraan gewend bent, ook beter. 

*Positie van je schouders
*
De schouders moeten recht en laag gehouden worden en niet naar voren afhangen of opgetrokken. De rug enigszins hol getrokken. De borst open. Probeer er in de loop van de dag aan te denken je schouders af en toe los te maken door ze een paar keer naar voren en achteren te draaien.
*
Positie van je knieën*

Houd je knieën soepel en niet stijf als je loopt. 

*Ontspannen armen*

Probeer er aan te denken dat als je bovengenoemde houding oefent je niet je armen verkrapt doordat je je op andere delen concentreert. Laat je armen losjes en ontspannen aan de zijkant van het lichaam hangen, je mag ze laten bungelen.

*Afwisseling*

Eenzijdige houdingen, te lang zitten, staan, lopen of liggen is allemaal niet goed. Probeer in iedere houding een aanzienlijke tijd door te brengen. Als je lange tijd moet staan probeer dan je gewicht gelijk over beide benen te verdelen.
*
Ontspannen*

Als je je lichaam in de juiste houding kan houden zonder dat je op bepaalde plaatsen verkrampt of spanning voelt, dan ben je op de goede weg. 

(bron:

----------


## johan26

leuke tips, bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

klopt helemaal!!! Tanx

----------


## MissMolly

Goede tips.
En ondanks dat je het meeste eigenlijk wel weet, toch een eye-opener.

Die bewustwording is heel essentieel. Ik merk dat ik achter de pc een volkomen verkeerde houding heb. Waarom? Omdat ik het niet goed zie, en dus voorover ga hangen. Een speciale computerbril of groter lettertype op de pc kan dus in mijn geval al wonderen doen voor mijn houding.....

----------


## dotito

Zeer interessant onderwerp Aggie  :Wink:

----------

